# Chevy's Corn Pudding



## kedarg (Dec 1, 2005)

This is the recipe for Chevy's Corn Pudding (also known as Tomalito I think). It is very similar to Chi-Chi's as well.

1/2 cup Cornmeal (use white)

1/2 cup Water

1 cup Frozen Corn (thawed)

5 tablespoons Margarine

1/4 cup Mesa Flour (found in the mexican foods section)

1/3 cup Sugar

1 teaspoon Baking Powder

4 teaspoons Milk

1 cup Frozen Corn (thawed)

In a blender mix the Cornmeal, Water, and 1 cup of Frozen Corn until smooth. In a medium bowl beat margarine, flour, and sugar until light and fluffy. Add the blender mixture to the bowl and mix well. Add milk and baking powder to the mixture and stir. Finally, stir in the remaining cup of frozen corn. Pur contents into microwave safe shallow dish (pyrex works great about a 7x11"). Microwave on high in 3 minute intervals stirring after each until liquid is gone.


----------



## girl_geek (Dec 1, 2005)

Is this anything like Don Pablo's Corn Cake? Hubby loves their corncakes but I think they taste like slightly soggy cornbread, yuk  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mina (Dec 1, 2005)

hmmm...sound yummy...thanks for sharing:clap


----------



## kedarg (Dec 1, 2005)

I have never been to Don Pablo's, but I will take a guess and say yes, as it seems all mexican restaurants have something like this on the menu and the way you described the texture is accurate.


----------



## Liz (Dec 1, 2005)

OMG!!!!!!!! i love this stuff!


----------



## Cirean (Dec 1, 2005)

The one a Don Pablo's is wetter than the one at Chevy's. Dave loves the Chevy's but wouldn't eat the Pablo's one.


----------



## Kimberleylotr (Jan 12, 2006)

interesting.


----------



## NYShopgirl (Jun 29, 2006)

sounds yummy!!!


----------

